# The Simpsons



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, I'm an avid (often times RABID) Simpsons fan, but I gotta say these past few seasons have been increasingly less funny culminating with tonight's episode making me realize it's all over for them. I didn't laugh even ONCE at tonight's episode. The show has completely jumped the shark and that's too bad.

At least the Family Guy is on again to give me a good dose of edgy animated humor. If only the Simpsons had maintainted their edginess it'd be a kick ass night of animated entertainment.

RIP The Simpsons


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I know. It's terrible. =/ It kind of sucks the enjoyment out of the old episodes, too.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank Ala for South Park. I haven't cared much for The Simpsons for several years now. You can only watch the same train wreck so many times. I'll watch the re-runs now and then but watching the new stuff is not part of my to-do list.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, the Simpsons is definetly circling the bowl

~~Bill~~


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Is "Jump the shark" a reference to the Happy Days episode?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, there's a whole website dedicated to when shows "jumped the shark" and the term comes from that very episode.

http://www.jumptheshark.com


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Christ! the Simpsons have been on since Dec 17th 1989! I know it has outlasted any other series on TV. To say the Simpsons have "Jumped the shark", is like saying to someone's 99 year old granny, "Come on slow-poke! Crap, my **** moves faster than you!"..It's just dying of old age, thats all.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think they just need new writers and new focus is all. The storylines lately have been all over the place. Watching any given episode is like trying to follow an episode of Pokemon. And I know Homer's kind of stupid, but the level of dumbness they've pushed onto him over the past few years is embarassing. Instead of acting like a drunk he's more like an infant now.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the simpsons are dead!

LONG LIVE FAMILY GUY AND AMERICAN DAD!


----------

